# 6dpt and absolutely no symptom!!!



## pam03 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi, 
I am on 6dpt(FET) with 3 beautiful embies. I do not have any symptoms at all except yesterday after a long day shopping. I am worried sick about it. Is there anyone out there who've had no symptoms during the 2ww and turned out BFP in the end? 
Baby dust to everyone here... very soon.
Pam


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Pam ~ there's lots of ladies who have got BFPs with no symptoms at all, there's another thread about it....I'll try and find it for you 

Meanwhile you are very welcome to come and join the others chatting on the 2ww thread....here's the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76713.0

Good luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## pam03 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi lizzy,
Thanks alot for your kind words.... you are the best
Take care
Pam


----------



## tams (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Pam

I had absolutely no symptoms during my 2WW at all - I ended up conceiving naturally but even so there was nothing different to my normal cycle whatsoever.  It was only after I had done a pregnancy test I started to get the achey boobs, tiredness etc so don't worry if you haven't felt anything!!

Tams


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm on 2ww with 3 embies after FET too, and have no symptoms either!!! I did have 1 natural pregancy ending in mc at 11 weeks and felt nothing at the beginning of that either (the baby healthy until 8 weeks) so am not worried. My mum felt nothing in either pregnancy !!!! Not everyone is the same so try not too worry (wouldn't sore (.)(.)s be nice though!!!...as a sign) Good luck

Kay xxx


----------

